# دارة انترفيس interface cnc من تقنية سوريا



## angelloay (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نتشرف بعودتنا إليكم بعد طول غياب كما ونتشرف بطرح أول كرت انترفيس من إنتاجنا

SYRIAN TECHNO CNC INTERFACE

كرت الانترفيس هو فقط للربط بين الكومبيوتر الدرايفر الخاص بالمحرك الخطوي
إي يحتاج إلى درا يفر خارجي وليست دارة مدمجة
Driver & Interface
كرت الانترفيس يعمل بكفاءة عالية جدا وسرعة ممتازة وهو ذو جودة عالية وتكلفة بسيطة
وهو متوافق مع أهم برامج تشغيل ماكينات ال CNC

مثل MACH3وKCAM

ومدمج مع كرت الانترفيس دارة تشغيل الراوتر من برنامج ماخ 3 بشكل إلي بالإضافة إلى الدعم الفني المتوفر للكرت
نبدأ على بركة الله
تعمل دارة الانترفيس بجد تيار مستمر من 12 إلى 40 فولت وذلك حسب جهد كرت الدرايفر الموجود لديك

أولا صورة كرت الانترفيس








طريقة العمل

يقوم برنامجMACH3 بإخراج الإشارة من مخرج LPT بجهاز الكومبيوتر إلى مدخلLPT في كرت الانترفيسالإشارة تكون من 0 إلى 5 فولت حسب الحالة ثم تقوم بالمرور عبر الليد الموصول على التسلسل وبعد إضاءة الليد تمر الإشارة إلى أطراف بوابة العازل الضوئي PC817 ليقوم بدوره بفتح البوابة الثانية لمجموعة من المقاومات ومن ثم إلى ترانزستور تكبير الإشارة BC337 ليقوم بدوره بتكبير الإشارة وإرساله إلى مخارج الدرايفر في الكرت
PULSE & DIR

طريقة التوصيل







أرقام ال PIN الخاصة بإعدادات تشغيل الكرت على برامج التشغيل

MACH 3
PULSE X 4 DIR X 5
PULSE Y 6 DIR Y 7
PULSE Z 8 DIR Z 9

SPINDLE PIN 17

HOME & LIMITS10-11-12-13-15

وسوف نقوم بشرح طريقة تركيب وضبط الحساسات في موضوع منفصل ان شاء اللهوأيضا موضوع يشرح إعدادات برنامج MACH 3 بخصوص الضبط وتفعيل الدارة عليه والعمل به

شرح دارة تشغيل الراوتر المدمجة في الكرت





عند تفعيل أمر spindle في برنامج mach 3 لن تضطر إلى تشغيل الراوتر يدويا فقد وفر لك البرنامج هذه الميزة بدارة صغيرة وقد قمت بجمعها للتسهيل على الأعضاء الكرامعندما تقوم بإعطاء أمر حفر للماكينة من برنامج mach 3 فانه يقوم تلقائيا بتشغيل الراوتر وذلك بإرسال إشارة إلى رقم البن المحدد (17) في الدارةلتنتقل إلى كرت الانترفيس ومنها إلى الموسفت IRFZ44N ليقوم بدوره بفتح البوابة الثانية للجهد العالي ليسمح بمرور التيار إلى الريليه التي تعمل عمل مفتاحON / OFF لتقوم بتشغيل وإيقاف الراوتر تلقائيا

والان المخططات والقطع





 

دارة طباعة النحاس






المكونات







لا تقم بحفظ الصور وطباعتها من هنا بل حملها من المرفقات وقم بطباعتها بحجمها الأصلي من برنامج فوتوشوب

ولتعلم طريقة طباعة كرت الانترفيس في المنزل بطريقة سهلة جدا راجع الموضوع التالي
قريبا جدا
ولإضافة أي اقتراح أو معالجة أي مشكلة تم افتتاح قسم الدعم الفني الخاص بكرت الانترفيس
من هنا
صفحة الموقع على الفيس بوك ويوجد بها الفديو للماكينة وهي تعمل على كرت الانترفيس
من هنا
تحميل المرفقات
من هنا
الموضوع الاصلي 
من هنا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

الله ينور عليكم يا أهل سوريا وينصر عباده المؤمنين نصرا عاجلا غير آجل وينشر رحمته وفضله على كل بلاد المسلمين

موفقين دائما بحول الله


----------



## angelloay (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك على الدعوة واتمنى ان تكون الدارة اعجبتك


----------



## zakimc (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله بارك اله فيك و زادك علما.


----------



## angelloay (20 نوفمبر 2012)

وزادك ايضا يااخي


----------



## TheTeck (1 يناير 2013)

سلمت يداك أخي لؤي

أنا ليست لي خبرة بهذا المجال، ولكن لاحظت وجود جسور علوية في مخطط دارتك، لكنها غير موجودة بالصورة، أرجو التوضيح.

أيضاً ذكرت أن الأطراف التالية هي فقط التي ستكون فعالة:

Mach 3
pulse x 4 dir x 5
pulse y 6 dir y 7
pulse z 8 dir z 9

spindle pin 17

لذا أتوقع أنه بالامكان اختصار 3 مخارج.


----------



## angelloay (4 يناير 2013)

صحيح اخي 
بالنسبة للصورة انا صورتها قبل التعديل ونسيت وضع الصورة الجديدة
اما بالنسبة للمخارج فانا وضعت مخرج اضافي في حال حدوث اي خلل في مخرج احد المحركات يمكنك الانتقال الى المخرج الاضافي بسهولة عبر وصل جسور صغيرة ريثما يتم اصلاح المخرج المتضرر وبالتالي لن تتعطل عن العمل
ارجو ان تكون الصورة وضحت لك


----------



## aimen1981 (16 يوليو 2013)

رمضان كريم على الجميع اخي الكريم اوريد تعقيب على ما ورد في الدارة لانني لم افهم ما قصدك 
تعمل دارة الانترفيس بجد تيار مستمر من 12 إلى 40 فولت وذلك حسب جهد كرت الدرايفر الموجود لديك
​اليس مصدر تغذية الدارة ب 5v وهي ترسل الاشارات الى دريفر ويقوم الدريفر بفتح او قلق الجهد الخاص بتشغيل المحرك 
والسؤال الثاني اريد رابط الفيديو الخاص بالدارة لانني اود صناعتها وفي الاخير تقبل مني فائق الشكر والتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله بجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## ABDOUVITCH2 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (4 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو منك اعادة رفع مرفقات كرت الانترفس من فضلكم 
هل من جرب الكرت هنا؟
شكرا


----------

